# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hair algae plague (Fauna Wanted)



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

Tech:
15g imp. glass Open Top
2x 27w Compact Fluorescent "Daylight"
Eheim power sponge

Geological:
Soil / gravel
African driftwood

Flora:
Cyperus Helferi
Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown"
Hygrophila corymbosa "compact"
Anubias barteri "nana"
Glossostigma elatinoides

Fauna:
5 x Harlequin rasbora (Rasbora heteromorpha)

I am into week three of a natural tank and have both snails and hair alge. This weekend I was planning on getting 2 YoYo (Botia lohachata) and a Siamese Alge Eater.

Now I hear that SAEs are not often found and most often Flying Foxes. I also understand that they are jumpers - I was planning on adding a 4" open frame to the top of my tank anyway to control light spillage in the room.

I have read that some shrimp may take care of both of my problems or the american flagfish (jordanella floridae) will munch the hair. If you look at my Flora listing above you will see that I need someone to clean my plants too.

Just call me a natural guy looking for a natural solution&#8230;


----------



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

Tech:
15g imp. glass Open Top
2x 27w Compact Fluorescent "Daylight"
Eheim power sponge

Geological:
Soil / gravel
African driftwood

Flora:
Cyperus Helferi
Cryptocoryne wendtii "brown"
Hygrophila corymbosa "compact"
Anubias barteri "nana"
Glossostigma elatinoides

Fauna:
5 x Harlequin rasbora (Rasbora heteromorpha)

I am into week three of a natural tank and have both snails and hair alge. This weekend I was planning on getting 2 YoYo (Botia lohachata) and a Siamese Alge Eater.

Now I hear that SAEs are not often found and most often Flying Foxes. I also understand that they are jumpers - I was planning on adding a 4" open frame to the top of my tank anyway to control light spillage in the room.

I have read that some shrimp may take care of both of my problems or the american flagfish (jordanella floridae) will munch the hair. If you look at my Flora listing above you will see that I need someone to clean my plants too.

Just call me a natural guy looking for a natural solution&#8230;


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I have found that Amano shrimp mostly clean algae from rocks & gravel. The Tiger shrimp is great for cleaning algae from plants. I would keep the snails if they are not to big, for they also clean the algae from plants. As long as your plants are healthy snails will not damage them.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like you know what to do. Just make sure you do your best to ensure you get the real SAE. They are not that hard to figure out. Mine have never jumped.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

i bought a few SAEs and they did a wonderful job in my tank AND they are also playful.

however, some amano shrimp are also good guys to keep around. i guess what i'm aiming at is... if you need to order some stuff online (you most likely will) then you should try to get as many useful creatures as possible.

i try not to plug very often, but first check with robert so see what sort of stock he has... if he doesn't have everything you need, you could try www.aquariumfish.net i ordered a few SAEs and amano shrimp from them and they did a fine job. check locally first... shipping animals is expensive :-D


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

Just get the Otto cat fish don't know the scientific name, that will take of your algae in the glass or in the stone and the flagfish that will take care of your hair algae.


----------



## Tarpals (Feb 18, 2004)

Thank you all for your input:
Unable to find a true SAE or flagfish, I resorted to 3 Rainbow Platys (XIPHOPHORUS MACULATUS). They have taken care of everything in the last 5 days. These little devils munch down hair cleaned the driftwood, Anubias and then proceeded to pick off the dead leaves from the Glossostigma.


----------



## The Bishop (Mar 11, 2004)

If it happens again, I highly recommend a single Rosy Barb. I had a massive hair algae infestation before I switched substrates, and one of those little buggers took care of about 8 handfuls of the stuff in under a week.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

however, rosy barbs like to be kept in schools, so one might not be a good choice.

The best defense against algae is keeping things in balance (easier said than done, I know).

Maybe some algae eating shrimp.

For the long hair algae, the best thing I have found is a simple clean toothbrush. Works wonders.


----------

